# TURLOCK SWAP MEET - JANUARY 28TH - 29TH - 2017



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 19, 2017)

*Turlock Swap Meet  January 28th - 29th -2017*

http://www.turlockswapmeet.com/






The Modesto Area A’s began the Swap Meet in 1965, located in the McHenry Shopping Center in Modesto. The event quickly outgrew the space available and in 1966 moved to the Stanislaus County Fairgrounds located at 900 N. Broadway, Turlock, CA. 95380, and became known nationally as the TURLOCK SWAP MEET. It has become one of the premier events in the hobby of restoring and collecting antique and classic automobiles.

The *TURLOCK SWAP MEET *always takes place during the last full weekend in January. In 2017, the Swap Meet will take place January 28th and 29th. The hours of operation are Saturday, 7 AM to 5 PM and Sunday, 7 AM to 3 PM. Admission is $10.00 at the gate on Saturday and $5.00 on Sunday; children 12 and under are free when accompanied by an adult. 

For your convenience, an ATM is located in front of the Main Kitchen, which is near the Information Booth.  There will be others spaced around the meet. 



Please click on any of the buttons above to get information on specific areas of interest. 





To help make this event run smoothly, the Club enlists the help of community service clubs and youth organizations, including the following:


Newman High School Future Farmers of America
Turlock Kiwanis Club
Turlock High School Future Farmers of America
Volunteers In Patrol, Turlock Police Dept.
Income earned by these clubs helps to fund their community projects and activities.



*ABSOLUTELY NO DOGS (SERVICE DOGS EXCEPTED), FIREARMS, OR CONTROLLED SUBSTANCES ALLOWED ON FAIRGROUNDS! ALSO, NO CRUISING OF MOTORCYCLES, BIKES, CARS, GOLF CARTS, MOPEDS, SCOOTERS OR ANY OTHER MOTORIZED CONVEYANCE IS ALLOWED. THIS IS A FAIRGROUNDS RULE. ONLY SMALL HANDICAPPED VEHICLES DESIGNED FOR AND USED BY HANDICAPPED PERSONS ARE ALLOWED.



*


*www.TurlockCityNews.com *


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll be there in my same spot. Hope to see you again this year.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll be there again this year as in the past 20 years.......  M20


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll be there, I go every year. Looking forward to it! Anybody else going?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 24, 2017)

Rafael (A.S.BOLTNUT), You gonna be there?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 25, 2017)

I might make the trek up there - never been - but always wanted to check it out - Saturday for sure - Sunday maybe early before I have to head back home .. Frank


----------



## djhavikk (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll be there, down the street from my house practically. Well worth the trip if you're thinking about making it out here.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2017)

gonna ride over with a local guy and maybe an out of towner.


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2017)

Hope too. My fist time at Turlock. Hope there's some good stuff!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd like to see any of you guys that show up. I'll be in booth HB-15. (If I'm not out hunting for stuff.) Gladly serving adult beverage to fellow Cabers!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Tim,

I will be there in the morning and will look for you some time through out the day!

I will be around S-7


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 27, 2017)

Will be there with Slick and a couple guys from Socal.
fat,ugly guy with a cane.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 28, 2017)

Please post some pics for those of us who can't make it!


----------



## kreika (Jan 28, 2017)

Slim Pickens. Saw one road master Whizzer and a black phantom. Not much else unless I missed it and I thought I walked it all. Did see a young lady pushing a nice Monark.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## djhavikk (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy with today's finds at the swap. It was also nice seeing other fellow Cabers. 

Marcos


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 28, 2017)

did anyone get overall pics of the swap and carshow/corral if there is one? I never been but we are into vintage cars just as well as parts.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't take a single picture all day,but it was kool meeting a few cabers and hanging out with Frank,John,Slick and a few others.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> did anyone get overall pics of the swap and carshow/corral if there is one? I never been but we are into vintage cars just as well as parts.



There is a huge car corral with a large variety of vehicles. I didn't take any pictures, but you might try the Modesto A's web site.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2017)

This nice original paint gem is now being held prisoner by a member of the California Cartel. :eek:


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2017)

I only took a few.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 29, 2017)

nice!!!! thanks for the pictures blwnmny , have any more  from bicycle larry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2017)

Got to visit with several members from the CABE at the swap meet, great guys. Looking forward to riding with them.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 29, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> This nice original paint gem is now being held prisoner by a member of the California Cartel. :eek:
> View attachment 415779



The Cali Cartel has excellent taste in women....Its time to plan a rescue...Send in SKID TEAM 6....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 30, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice!!!! thanks for the pictures blwnmny , have any more  from bicycle larry



Only this one, and it's not bike related though. Lol.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 30, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 416278
> Only this one, and it's not bike related though. Lol.



hay blwnmny how did you no i am a old time hot rodder before the bicycles ,my car body still has his 5 window coupe !!!! i still working on old hot rods ,love it !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## kreika (Jan 30, 2017)

djhavikk said:


> Happy with today's finds at the swap. It was also nice seeing other fellow Cabers.
> 
> Marcos
> 
> ...



Saw that stuff. Glad you picked it up. I saw it right away and then wandered the whole place. I came back at end to check it out again asked about it but the just said ask Keith. I guess he was gone so I just split. Congrats!


----------



## kreika (Jan 30, 2017)

djhavikk said:


> Happy with today's finds at the swap. It was also nice seeing other fellow Cabers.
> 
> Marcos
> 
> ...



Bummer that shroud was busted up.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 30, 2017)

It was great to see fellow "Cabers"...John, Frank, Brian, Chris and Tim...and of course John K with many cool part$

Here are a few images I took in the morning...




 

 View attachment 416520


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice to see some cool pics with the "California Cartel" ....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 31, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Nice to see some cool pics with the "California Cartel" ....



I would have taken pictures of them, but I thought they wanted to keep their identity secret. scary dudes!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 31, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> hay blwnmny how did you no i am a old time hot rodder before the bicycles ,my car body still has his 5 window coupe !!!! i still working on old hot rods ,love it !!!!  from bicycle larry



I actually didn't, but I am not the least bit surprised! A good portion of us on here are car people, so I am glad you enjoyed the picture!


----------



## djhavikk (Jan 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> Saw that stuff. Glad you picked it up. I saw it right away and then wandered the whole place. I came back at end to check it out again asked about it but the just said ask Keith. I guess he was gone so I just split. Congrats!




Thanks, now the hunt for parts begin. I know its going to be a challenge.


----------



## kreika (Jan 31, 2017)

djhavikk said:


> Thanks, now the hunt for parts begin. I know its going to be a challenge.



Are you going to build up the boys or girls or both? I have a couple of theses bikes if you'd like any info let me know? I'll try to help out. Good luck.


----------



## djhavikk (Feb 1, 2017)

kreika said:


> Are you going to build up the boys or girls or both? I have a couple of theses bikes if you'd like any info let me know? I'll try to help out. Good luck.




Yes, my goal is to build up both. Kreika, any info would be a huge help. I plan on getting the tanks and shrouds from Jim. Thanks.


----------



## kreika (Feb 1, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mercury-pacemaker-frame-question.102625/

Check this thread out. I was wondering the same stuff you will be.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2017)

Great day in Turlock ... The California Cartel at a meet in California with East Coast pricing ... lol 

All kidding aside - What a perfect day - It was great to see the extended CA Cartel family enjoy the day & find some good stuff - I was surprised to see everyone I did run into as well as people that are out of the bicycles more these days & into the cars - 

Thanks to Chris for the hospitality & walking right by what I found - I was prepared for the cool morning - but converse shoes were not the best choice for the cold ground - So better shoes next time - good day - good times - good stuff to buy - I didn't really take any pics either - didn't want to be distracted form the hunt -


----------



## kreika (Feb 2, 2017)

Early on it was definately a little nipply in hootervile.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Great day in Turlock ... The California Cartel at a meet in California with East Coast pricing ... lol
> 
> All kidding aside - What a perfect day - It was great to see the extended CA Cartel family enjoy the day & find some good stuff - I was surprised to see everyone I did run into as well as people that are out of the bicycles more these days & into the cars -
> 
> Thanks to Chris for the hospitality & walking right by what I found - I was prepared for the cool morning - but converse shoes were not the best choice for the cold ground - So better shoes next time - good day - good times - good stuff to buy - I didn't really take any pics either - didn't want to be distracted form the hunt -



So what'd you get? Musta been a Shelby?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2017)

I got this & that ... more of that than this though ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I got this & that ... more of that than this though ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2017)

I got a cold beer ....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 5, 2017)

Uh Yeah........had plenty of those. Had a bottle of Jack Daniels in the backpack as well.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 5, 2017)

I missed it , havin car problems , who are the gents with the big RV and wizzer ? I allways buy from them .

Did you buy anything Chris ?


----------

